# Reusing a press fit BB



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

I just bought a new bike with a PF BB 92. I'm selling the Raceface Aeffect cranks off of it. The new cranks will have a 30mm ID instead of the 24mm ID that came on the bike. According to what I read, it says to not reuse the bottom bracket once it's removed. Why not? It's brand new. Can I sell the BB with the cranks? 

Thanks, Fahn


----------



## customfab (Jun 8, 2008)

Because it's hard to get them out in usable condition. It can be done but you'll have to be very careful and a little lucky.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

Yeah, it didn't work out. I used the park tool Bb remover and it just destroyed the back of the bb.


----------



## oberwil (Nov 5, 2007)

Did you hammer them out. Or press them out. They can be reused if done right.
They assume that they'll be hammered on. That's why not to reuse. Plus they don't make money that way.


----------

